

Using jQuery custom events to organize code better - lhorie
http://lhorie.blogspot.com/2012/03/using-jquery-custom-events-to-organize.html

======
davej
A simple yet under-utilised technique in javascript. A lot of people don't
realise that it's not only the browser (click, load, scroll, etc.) that can
trigger events.

If you're using this technique a lot then you should probably consider a
Pub/Sub library though. Pub/Sub will essentially give you the same
functionality (and a similar API) as custom events but the performance of most
Pub/Sub libraries is an order of magnitude (or greater) faster than jQuery
custom events.

~~~
lhorie
Two thoughts that come to mind when thinking about Pub/Sub libs:

a) jQuery has custom events out-of-the-box and code that uses them looks
pretty idiomatic (as far as jQuery goes anyways)

b) I find that when it comes to fancy complex UIs, the events aren't usually
the bottleneck, so I'm not sure why performance optimization for them should
be a primary design concern (i.e. to the point of considering
including/maintaining one more library).

